# Cable cardigan pattern



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

The Picture is underneath the pattern


Cable Cardigan
Size:
To fit 34 inch bust with 2 inch positive ease

For larger or smaller sizes, increase/decrease the stitches between the cable pattern - around 7 stitches for every 2 inches

Gauge:
28 stitches x 18 rows of cable pattern on 6.5 mm needles = 5inches 


Working abbreviations

C6F slip next 3 sts to front on CN, knit 3 then knit 3 from CN
C6B slip next 3 sts to back on CN, knit 3 then knit 3 from CN


Materials Needed:
800gm alpaca wool, worked double - (suppliescraft on eBay) 

Or alternative equivalent to equal gauge.

6.5mm circular needles 


Yarn amounts are based on average requirements when specified tension is used

Notes:
Cable panel worked over 28 stitches

1st Row. Knit 6, purl 2, knit 12, purl 2, knit 6
2nd Row . purl 6, knit 2, purl 12, knit 2, purl 6
3rd Row . C6F, Purl 2, knit 12, purl 2, C6F.
4th Row. purl 6, knit 2, purl 12, knit 2, purl 
5th to 8th Row. Rep from 1st to 4th rows.
9th and 10th rows. As 1st and 2nd rows
11th row . C6F, purl 2, C6B,C6F, purl 2, C6F.
12th Row purl 6, knit 2, purl 12, knit 2, purl 6

These 12 rows form the pattern 




Directions:
Pocket liners (make 2)
CO 16 stitches and work 18 rows in stocking stitch. Leave stitches on holders 

Body - in one piece to armholes.
CO 128 st and work 3 inches of knit 1 purl 1 rib ending with a right side row.
Work one more row, increasing 12 stitches evenly across the row, (140st)

Next row - purl 2, Work cable pattern over 28 stitches, purl 8, work cable pattern, purl 8, work cable pattern, purl 8, work cable pattern, purl 2. 

Next row - knit 2, work cable pattern, knit 8, work cable pattern, knit 8, work cable pattern, knit 8 work cable pattern.knit 2 


Continue working cable pattern with reverse stocking stitch at centre back and both left and right sides until work measures 7 inches from start, ending with wrong side row. 

Place pockets - 
Pattern 8, k 1, p1 rib 16, pattern to last 24 st, k1,p1 rib 16, pattern 8.
Work 5 more rows with rib as set. 

Next row - Pattern 8, cast off 16, pattern to last 24 st cast off 16, pattern 8.
Next row - pattern 8, pattern across stitches of 1 pocket, pattern to last 24 stitches, pattern across stitches of 2nd pocket, pattern 8.

Waist shaping (optional)

pattern 30, knit 2 tog, purl 4, knit 2 tog. Pattern 28 , knit 2tog, knit 4, knit 2tog, pattern 28, knit 2tog, knit 4, knit 2 tog, pattern to end.

Continue in pattern for 2 inches, ( or to somewhere just under the place your waist will be)

Repeat decrease row twice more on alternate rows - there will be 2 stitches left between each of the 4 cable patterns 

Continue in pattern for 2 inches.

Increase stitches in between cable pattern in reverse to the decreases, until you have 8 at each side and 8 at centre back.

Continue in pattern until work measures around 20 inches from cast on.


Shape armholes
Pattern 30, cast off 8 sts, pattern 64, cast off 8, pattern to end 

Working on on left side, decrease 1 stitch at armhole edge on next 3 alternate rows 
Continue in pattern without shaping until armhole measure 9 inches.

Shape shoulder.
Next row - Cast off 8 sts, pattern to end. 
Next row - pattern 
Next row - Cast off 8 sts, pattern to end. 
Next row- pattern 
Cast off remaining stitches.

Rejoin yarn for back .
Knit 2 tog at each side of next and following 3 alternative rows 
Work straight for 9 inches to correspond with left side.

Shape shoulder
Cast off 8 stitches at beginning of next 4 rows.
Cast off remaining stitches 

Right front 
Work to correspond with left front.


Sleeves 
Cast on 26 sts and work 4 inches in knit 1, purl 1 rib. finish on a right side row.
Work1 row, increasing 6 stitches evenly

Next row - Purl 2, work cable pattern, purl 2.
Next row - knit 2, work cable pattern, knit 2

Increase 1 stitch at each end of next and following 6th rows to 42 stitches, then increase every 4 rows to 56 stitches.

Continue without shaping to required length at underarm.

Cast off 4 stitches at beginning of next 2 rows, then cast off 2 stitches at each end of following 2 rows.

Work without shaping until sleeve caps measure 8 inches. 

Shape sleeve tops 
Cast off 5 stitches at beginning of next 4 rows, work 1 row, cast off remaining stitches 


Collar and front bands
With extra long needle and RS facing, begin at right front edge, pick up and knit approx 8 stitches every 10 rows, up right front , across right shoulder, back, left shoulder and down left front - if your work measures 30 inches, there should be around 230 stitches) 

Work 1 row in k1,p1 rib.

Begin short rows - count equal number of stitches up each side, to 3 inches below shoulders and place markers. 

Rib to 2nd marker, wrap, turn and rib to corresponding marker. Wrap and turn..

Rib to wrap, work wrapped stitch, work 3 stitches Wrap and turn next stitch.
Rib to wrap, work wrapped stitch, work 3 stitches , wrap and turn next stitch . 

Repeat the last 2 rows until you get to the place where the top button will be. 

Short rows completed - work all the way round for about 8 rows, placing button holes on 4th row where required. ( yf k2tog)


Sew in sleeves and pockets! 





Sent from my iPad


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely! Thank you!


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

That is so pretty.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Juden99 thank you for the beautiful pattern


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice sweater, thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely sweater. Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to do this, lovely cardigan by the way.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, the cardigan is very nice.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater..Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

The sweater is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pattern. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

In reply to you all - it is my pleasure to share the pattern - I got confused with all the emails - so thought it better this way lol!


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Juden99, Could this be made using one strand without issues? Might be a crazy question, I love the pattern/sweater, but I live in the south and wouldn't need the extra warmth. Thanks for sharing


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice sweater! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> Juden99, Could this be made using one strand without issues? Might be a crazy question, I love the pattern/sweater, but I live in the south and wouldn't need the extra warmth. Thanks for sharing


Yes of course, but you would need to use smaller needles and increase the sitiches, otherwise the cable would be too slack,with holes. Just remember to measure gauge


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you. It's the perfect comfy cable sweater.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks very much for sharing this well written pattern (and picture of your beautiful cabled sweater). I've copied it for my files and look forward to a great future project!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and posting your lovely cardigan pattern.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Very pretty!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice sweater, I can see this on my needles next fall! Thank you so much for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, so pretty.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm impressed. Thank you


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

I love your sweater. Next on my list to do. I love the collar.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

what a great sweater. Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## yarn-stormer (Aug 6, 2011)

when I saw your finished jacket recently I was going to try to make something similar,so thank you for sharing your pattern.It will be great for our winter here.Gayle.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. Beautiful cardigan!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you - great pattern


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely pattern - Thank you


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern and photo for this lovely cardigan!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Lovely cardigan


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love, love, love this sweater. I'm afraid it is beyond my skill level though. Wish we could have a class on how to make one like this.


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

That is just what I have been looking for! 
You did a spectacular job on it! 
THANKS for sharing!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

what a beautiful cardigan! Thank you so much for taking the time to post


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you for the kind comments


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Thanks!


----------

